# help



## Briony :-) (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi ladies  just wondering if anyone can help me. I Had M/C Feb after  FEt. I have had 2 AF after this last one being 19/03. Im now10days late HPT -VE AT 7days late. im getting excess amounts blood stained CM. Is this normal I've 
got tummy and back ache. Tingling slightly inbreasts. don't know wat to do? Any advice greatly appreciated xx


----------

